# Helicopter tape - where to buy locally?



## camus (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey there,

Just got a new Mojo HD and the cable routing is a bit funky and there is going to be a lot of rubbing on the frame.

I've heard of this heavy duty clear tape called helicopter tape that some guys use for protecting their frames from cable rub.

Found some online but most of these vendors want $10 shipping and the tape is usually only $10 or $20.

Something tells me I am not going to find this at Home Depot..

Does anyone know where I could get this locally? Hobby store? Marine store?

Called the LBS and the dude answering the phone had never heard of it.

Thanks for any tips where to find in SF Bay area.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Electrical tape? You could probably find something that matches your frame, more or less. It's cheaper, too. 

Electrical tape and duct tape: delivered by gods.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Check out Crankskins, they make decals to protect your frame. They have clear and some colored stuff too.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Possibly an automotive finish store, like Finish Master. I just went through the same thing a bit the bullet and paid the bastids.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

Helicopter tape is so much better than traditional stuff for this application it isn't even funny. When I got it I found it through amazon super saver shipping.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

83stumpjumper said:


> Check out Crankskins.


Seconded. I actually live near the folks that make up the company. EJ was in a few weeks back, and dropped off some of their 20 mil scuff guard. That stuff is insanely tough, I use it as a guard on the plastic bumper of my Passat wagon, my dogs claws were destroying the finish while hopping in and out of the back, not any more. Can't even see any marks when they blow out of it after the tail gate opens.....

We actually talked about the helicopter tape, he was well aware of it, and his findings matched mine, very expensive, and kinda hard to find.

They have flat packaged, precut packs of the stuff in different mil thicknesses. They use USPS so shipping is cheap. Give them a call, super nice folks :thumbsup:


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

sxotty said:


> Helicopter tape is so much better than traditional stuff for this application it isn't even funny. When I got it I found it through amazon super saver shipping.


^^^^ This ^^^^^ You have a new Mojo HD pay the dang shipping  or get $25 worth of stuff for free shipping (through Amazon) 

I got a roll of this stuff and used it on 2 bikes so far. I cut it to fit and have quite a bit left over, well worth it.
http://www.amazon.com/ISC-Helicopte...C7HU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303909626&sr=8-1


----------



## nj0ywatch1np0rn (Mar 29, 2005)

also called 100mph tape used extensively by the military. I bought some of mine from a army surplus store. Check them out.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

I use Lizard Skin proctector tape and just cut it to the right size. Most LBS carry it or can get it for you. Use to use electrical tape but it kept peeling off every couple months. I put the LS stuff on and haven't had any problems with it coming off.

http://lizardskins.com/store/products/mountain/bike-protection/clear-adhesive-downtube-protector


----------



## camus (Apr 21, 2004)

deoreo said:


> ^^^^ This ^^^^^ You have a new Mojo HD pay the dang shipping  or get $25 worth of stuff for free shipping (through Amazon)
> 
> I got a roll of this stuff and used it on 2 bikes so far. I cut it to fit and have quite a bit left over, well worth it.
> http://www.amazon.com/ISC-Helicopte...C7HU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303909626&sr=8-1


Yes, you're right. But I also want to ride the stupid thing.

Been waiting two months and the bike is finally here. Don't want to wait a week for some stupid tape to arrive!!!! 

I had no idea the cable routing would be SOOO stupid on such an expensive bike.


----------



## camus (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies, guys.

I will figure something out. Maybe one of my LBS will have the Crankskins or I will just order something online and wait another 5 business days to ride my new, shiny (well, it's actually matte black), expensive bike.


----------



## SATalon (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm getting some rubbing on the head-tube and the seat tube. Was going to just use come colored duct tape. Why is the helicopter tape so chosen over something more accessible like colored duct tape?


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Have you ever tried to remove duct tape a while after you applied it, like several weeks/months? Remember the goop and crap left behind? Helicopter tape has none of that and has better abrasion resistance.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

SATalon said:


> I'm getting some rubbing on the head-tube and the seat tube. Was going to just use come colored duct tape. Why is the helicopter tape so chosen over something more accessible like colored duct tape?


Besides what Silentfoe has said, Helicopter Tape is UV resistant, which is important if your bike will actually be outdoors.


----------



## Shmack (Aug 16, 2006)

I would order the helicopter tape and not worry about the other stuff. I have a Pivot 429C and tried a bunch of different products to protect the frame. 

Just order it and quit complaining! The cost of the tape and shipping is minimal compared to your frame. I think I got mine shipped for free and had it in like 2 days.

Also, don't think that you won't some scratches on your frame. No matter what you use to protect it, scratches are a part of riding!


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

there are different levels of heli tape though.

14-mil outdoor grade is what I've used. The 20-mil outdoor is very, very thick.


----------



## SATalon (Aug 24, 2013)

I ordered this 8 mil outdoor stuff. 2 day free shipping.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Motocross/enduro/road racing bikes make number plates and panels out of a 3M product, it comes in a few colors and a 13" by 16" format and you can find them in any decent motorcycle shop, for example Scuderia West in valencia and duboce..


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

I get sheets of Frame Patches from my LBS. They have an assortment of patches, ovals, dots, strips on each sheet. The LBS gives them to me for free.


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 13, 2010)

I buy from Paint Protection Film - XPEL Technologies Corp., and have had good luck with shipping prices. I never even thought to check amazon before. I like buying by the foot and paying minimal shipping, so xpel worked well enough.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

I had a 6" by 100' roll, that my LBS ran off with when they closed. I was letting them use it cuz it would've lasted me a lifetime. I got it off a bud for nothing. Still kinda miffed.


----------



## Redball409 (Apr 25, 2008)

LOCALLY .....
go over to an automotive window tinting place or custom auto place and ask them for some 3M bug guard or clear bra, cant r,ember exact name bit it is used on autos to ward off paint chipping etc. is applied like window tint but alot thicker, you will love it and only spend about 20 for plenty to wrap a bike. 
a cold beer, radio, and evening in garage you will be set. 
wrap frame, wrap fork lowers. works well and removable no problem. 

or you can mail order and wait a week for the same thing to be delivered. 

nice bike.... good riding.


----------

